# 30cm cube lighting



## xecutionx (Sep 16, 2009)

For those who have 30cm cubes, what are you using to light your tank? I currently have two clip on's @13 watts a piece. I would like something more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## xecutionx (Sep 16, 2009)

BUMP. I'm shocked at no suggestions.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

i use the coralife 12 inch fixture for my 30c


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

I use an IKEA pendant lamp similar to the one here (I modified it a bit to fit with our interior better).









Here's a couple of pictures of my tank. This is an easy going tank (no co2, fairly slow plant growth). It's just enough light to keep the plants growing. At the time I was using a lower powered screw in PC, but recently changed to a higher wattage 27W Phillips PC that might produce more growth.


















I like the pendant because it minimizes clutter and keeps the open top truly open, which allows both easy access and that unique viewing angle. True, it sacrifices some light compared to a fixture designed for a plant tank, but the plants here do alright for what I wanted.

Good luck!


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

I use two 11W Nano Lights from Dennerle. I only run both of them for 4 hours during a midday burst.

I like the pendant light, looks really cool . I was looking for something similar, but with build in reflectors. A good reflector makes a lot of difference in efficiency.


----------

